# My girl has Lymphoma, Charlotte NC



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear. I do not have any experience with this, but wanted to wish Jasper the very best. Hope she recovers. Good luck.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Good thoughts & prayers are heading Jasper's way


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm so sorry about Jasper's lymphoma diagnosis.

I had to let my girl go in March, she had lymphoma. My Vet didn't feel she was a good candidate for chemo, she was 11, her heart was enlarged. She was on the prednisone and Essiac tea and was doing great up until the week I had to let her go. 

There are few members who have/had dogs with lymphoma that have gone through chemo, here's one girl that is being treated. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/394450-my-love-bug-bella-has-cancer.html

The other threads the dogs have passed, if you want to read through them do a search on the board for Lymphoma, the threads will come up and you can read through them. 

Wishing you and your girl all the best.


----------



## Cochranjane (Oct 17, 2016)

I also lost my girl to lymphoma - actually on Sept 4th of this year. She was not a good candidate for chemo - had moved into her organs. She was almost 11. I wish you both the best of luck and good health - plus lots of hugs and cuddles!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Unfortunately yes, we had to deal with the same thing with our sweet Haylie. She was 5 when she was diagnosed and lived for a year after the treatment started. When she was going through chemo, you didn't know anything was wrong with her (except her appetite did increase). She was her perky self, and she loved going to the vets every other week for treatment. All my best to Jasper. Agnes


----------



## Phoenix Fund (Oct 21, 2016)

Friend,
I am so sorry. I met someone yesterday at a Cancer Fundraiser who is having amazing results with a change in nutrition. See Lisa St. John's web site, Lavsage K9.
My 3 year old Golden was diagnosed with fibrosarcoma this week. I am going to try it.
Love to both of you!


----------

